# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i kava

## amsterdam

mame, koliko i bolje pitanje pijete li uopće kavu dok dojite? negdje sam pročitala da jedna šalica dnevno ne smeta, ali meni to uz moju bebu nespavalicu jednostavno nije dovoljno... pokušam se ograniiti na jednu turskuujutro i u podne ali i to me jedva drži budnom....nisam primjetila da je on nešto hiperaktivniji nego inače ili ja to ne kužim..tak da eto, baš me zanima kako vi po tom pitanju?

----------


## dasha

ja popijem dvije šalice turske kave na dan...tako sam i sa prvo dvoje bebača i svi su bili različiti po pitanju hiperaktivnosti pa to ne povezujem sa kavom, ili mislim da nije previše utjecalo...

----------


## Neli

nisam pila... pila bezkofeinsku (jednu dnevno ili ponekad niti jednu) i u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja...

----------


## S2000

Ja sam jedan mjesec pila beskofeinsku u nadi da ce nespavac spavati  :Smile:  sl mi nije upalilo  :Smile:  ja sam pila 1-2 kave dnevno... No kako sam insomnicarka trudila sam se da bude jedna dnevno.

----------


## XENA

Ja bi ju rado pila ali mi se ne traži, kao što mi se ni u trudnoći nije tražilo.
Tijelo samo odbija ono što "nije zdravo"
Čitala sam na rodinom portalo kako se kofein u bebinom tijelu zadržava jako dugo.
Ne vjerujem da umjereno pijenje kave može štetiti bebačima, da mi se traži i ja bi ju pila!

----------


## Beti3

Popij kavu nakon dojenja, na miru, dok bebač spava. Dvije dnevno ne bi trebale smetati ni tebi ni bebi. A ako vidiš da baš ne spava nakon dojenja s kavom  :Smile: ...a odluči što ti je važnije. Kavica i više igre i nošenja, ili bez kavice ali s više spavanja.

Ja sam odlučno odabirala ovo prvo, jedna ujutro, jedna oko podna, pa i vuk sit i ovce na broju.

----------


## angelina1505

Pijem betkofeinsku, jednu kroz jutro. Tako sam i u trudnoći. Ako sam kod nekog u posjeti, smlatim kofeinsku bez beda. A ne znam jel bi dulje spavala kroz jutro da ne pijem kavu uopće.

----------


## palčica

Meni su na nagovor doktora sestre u rodilištu kuhale i nosile kavu..... :Laughing: ...ne radi komoditeta i moje želje, nego radi jako niskog tlaka i ne mogućnosti da stanem na noge...nisam u trudnoći, gadila mi se, sada kavu pijem, ne znam kako bi ostala budna i normalna, to mi je jedini porok.

----------


## jelena.O

ja se nikad nisam navukla na tak nekaj

----------


## sillyme

Svaki dan pocinjem s kavom (crnom instant dvije zlicice) a kasnije tokom dana kad mi pase, cesto i navecer prije spavanja. Dojila ili ne-dojila, bila ili ne bila trudna. Jutro nije jutro ako nije uz kavu...

Odoh sad na jednu  :Coffee: 

e da, jedan dan u rodilistu nakon sto sam rodila sam propustila vizitu jer sam otisla po kavu  :Laughing:

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam uglavnom na jednoj kavi (ili capuccinu) dnevno.

----------


## leonisa

jutro pocne s jacobsicom, ponekad popijem jos jednu. ni s jednom nisam primjetila da im smeta.

----------


## Blekonja

bezkofeinsku u trudnoći (doduše rijetko), a mislim i da ću kad budem dojila, jer mi kofein strašno smeta  :Undecided:

----------


## apricot

nikad u životu nisam ni probala kavu, a djeca mi nisu spavala ni 10 minuta u komadu, ni danju ni noću

tako da to ne možemo povezivati isključivo s time
nije samo aktivnost djeteta ono što veće količine kave mogu prouzročiti

----------


## kavofob

> nikad u životu nisam ni probala kavu


sigurno ti se cijeli život čude

----------


## apricot

da
i još bosanka

----------


## kavofob

ahahaha, odlično!

prvi put sam naišla na još nekog tko nije okusio kavu  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

muž moje kume, ako se ne varam, nije ju nikada probao!!

----------


## apricot

nećeš vjerovati, nas je na faksu bila ekipa od petoro koji smo zajedno učili, zajedno crtali, zajedno izlazili
nitko od nas do tada nije bio probao kavu, a znaš šta je arhitektura
dvije su kasnije počele, ali nas troje... nikada

----------


## kavofob

sad se ja čudim!
morat ćemo osnovati klub nepilaca kave. članovi koji nisu nikad okusili kavu imaju počasno članstvo  :Laughing:

----------


## jelena.O

> muž moje kume, ako se ne varam, nije ju nikada probao!!


moj je prestao piti kavu s cca 25 jer ga je od nje bolela glava.

Moja kuma ne more bez kave, pa kad dođe k nama uvijek negoduje radi kave, ponekad si sama i skuha ( zakaj bi se ja mučila)

----------


## Inda_os

Pijem dvije kave dnevno, ponekad i tri. Beba od rođenja spava cijelu noć.

----------


## Adrijana

Popijem tri-četiri dnevno  :Embarassed:  (ovisnica o aparatu za kavu). Jedino ne volim tursku. 
U trudnoći sam pila bez kofeina, ali sam brzo nakon poroda prešla na normalnu kavu. Nisam primjetila nikakve nuspojave kod djece, osim da oboje jako vole piti kavu  :Grin: .

----------


## apricot

Ovo je tekst sa našega Portala:

Šalica do dvije kave, dakle – u umjerenim količinama, mnogim majkama i bebama ne bi trebale stvarati probleme. Kad razmišljate o konzumaciji kofeina uzmite u obzir njegove razne izvore, poput Coca-cole, čaja, čokolade, nekih lijekova, ledenih čajeva, stimulirajućih napitaka (npr. Red bull). Beba koja je prestimulirana kofeinom pokazuje to raznim znakovima: aktivna je, budna i moguće ''zbrkana'', razdražljiva.

Količina kofeina u jednoj šalici kave izlučuje se u mlijeko u količini od svega 1%. No, kofein se u tijelu bebe gomila. Vrijeme poluraspada kofeina kod odraslih je 5 sati, kod bebe stare 3 mjeseca 14 sati, a kod novorođenčeta čak 96 sati. Znači, kofein kod novorođenčeta posebno ima svojstvo akumuliranja – svaki unos unatrag 4 dana nadovezuje se jedan na drugi.

Sumnjate li da kofein negativno utječe na vašu bebu, trebali biste ga izbjegavati bar dva do tri tjedna, bez obzira na to o kojem se izvoru kofeina radilo. No, budite svjesni da vam nagli prekid konzumiranja kofeina može uzrokovati glavobolje i druge negativne simptome.
Ako je kofein razlog bebine nesanice, beba bi se trebala smirivati i početi normalno spavati nekoliko dana do dva tjedna nakon što ste prestali konzumirati namirnice koje sadrže kofein. Naravno, neka djeca reagiraju na manje količine, manja djeca jače i intenzivnije reagiraju, a ona čije su majke izbjegavale kofein u trudnoći najteže podnose i manje količine kofeina u majčinom mlijeku.

Još jedna tvar može djelovati slično kofeinu, a nalazimo je u čokoladi: teobromin. Srećom, teobromina u čokoladi ima u puno manjim količinama nego kofeina u kavi i bile bi potrebne doista velike količine da bi majka primijetila reakcije na svojoj bebi. 
Ipak, budite oprezni s konzumacijom napitaka i namirnica koje sadrže kofein.

Količina kofeina u nekim pićima:
· šalica kave, skuhana (kapanjem iz aparata): 65-120 mg kofeina,
· instant kava: 60-85 mg,
· kava bez kofeina: 2-4 mg,
· espresso: 30-50 mg,
· šalica čaja, skuhanog: 20-110 mg,
· instant čaj: 24-31 mg.
· ledeni čaj: 9-50 mg,
· ''soft drinks'' (kola, ~350 mL): 30-60 mg,
· energetski napitci (250 mL): 50-160 mg,
· kakao-pića (2 dL): 3-32 mg,
· čokoladno mlijeko (2dl): 2-7 mg,
· mliječna čokolada (30 g): 1-15 mg,
· tamna čokolada (30 g): 5-35 mg
· 40 gr tamne čokolade sadrži približno jednaku količinu kofeina koliko i šalica beskofeinske kave,
· šalica vruće čokolade obično sadrži oko 4 do 5 miligrama kofeina, što je oko 1/20 količine koju sadrži šalica kave.

----------


## laumi

> sad se ja čudim!
> morat ćemo osnovati klub nepilaca kave. članovi koji nisu nikad okusili kavu imaju počasno članstvo


evo i mene u klub  :rock:

----------


## marusha99

Ja isto popijem jednu do dvije kave muckalice dnevno, nisam primjetila da utjece na bebu

----------


## mamitzi

nisam popila kavu onaj dan kad sam rodila prvo dijete i tp je bilo predugo.

----------


## mishekica

Primijetila sam da nije kava to što mi treba, nego "nešto toplo i ukusno". Još prije trudnoće smo prešli na razne zdravije varijante - cikorija, raž, ječam... (Divke i slični proizvodi)
Ja sam trenutno na jednoj Bianki (instantica od cikorije i ječma ili raži, nisam sigurna) ujutro i jednoj instant kavi u rano poslijepodne. U trudnoći mi se gadila i kava i čokolada i svašta nešto. Sad mi se ništa ne gadi.  :Sad: 

E, htjela sam pitati... Cikorija je kao jako zdrava zbog inulina. Budući da su to VLAKNA koja olakšavaju probavu, utječe li to i na bebinu probavu? Hoću reći, vlakna nam pomažu u probavi jer su neprobavljiva ( :Laughing: ), odn. fizički su prisutna u crijevima. Valjda onda ne prelaze u mlijeko? Beba mi dovoljno kaka i bez moje cikorije.  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

ja ne otvaram oči bez kave-teški ovisnik.
da to ilustriram, tri sata nakon poroda sam popila kavu po koju sam srećom mogla sama otklipsati.
od kad sam rodila, do nedavno sam se uspjela ograničiti na dvije dnevno, sad sam uvela i treću oko osam navečer otkad se pomakao sat inače ne mogu dočekat deset sati da popalim perilice...

----------


## uvijekontra

> mame, koliko i bolje pitanje pijete li uopće kavu dok dojite? negdje sam pročitala da jedna šalica dnevno ne smeta, ali meni to uz moju bebu nespavalicu jednostavno nije dovoljno... pokušam se ograniiti na jednu turskuujutro i u podne ali i to me jedva drži budnom....nisam primjetila da je on nešto hiperaktivniji nego inače ili ja to ne kužim..tak da eto, baš me zanima kako vi po tom pitanju?


http://thetruthaboutbreastfeeding.co...arch/caffeine/

ovo možda pomogne. meni je :Smile: . obožavam kavu i nakon ovoga sam prešla na tri dnevno, bez grižnje savjesti i vidljive promjene u spavanju mog malca.

----------


## Angie75

Ja sam je pila koliko mi se pilo, nikad nisam primijetila da im je zasmetalo.

----------


## uvijekontra

još sam zaboravila dodati da mislim da je bolje popiti koju "normalnu" kavu jer, kao i svi _beznečegaproizvodi_ i light verzije, i bezkofeinska kava nije baš najzdravije rješenje. kofein se ispire diklorometanom ili etil acetatom, a više možete pročitati ovdje http://pravakava.com/1626/blog/bez-kofeina/.

----------


## VeraM

> Primijetila sam da nije kava to što mi treba, nego "nešto toplo i ukusno". Još prije trudnoće smo prešli na razne zdravije varijante - cikorija, raž, ječam... (Divke i slični proizvodi)
> Ja sam trenutno na jednoj Bianki (instantica od cikorije i ječma ili raži, nisam sigurna)
> E, htjela sam pitati... Cikorija je kao jako zdrava zbog inulina. Budući da su to VLAKNA koja olakšavaju probavu, utječe li to i na bebinu probavu? Hoću reći, vlakna nam pomažu u probavi jer su neprobavljiva (), odn. fizički su prisutna u crijevima. Valjda onda ne prelaze u mlijeko? Beba mi dovoljno kaka i bez moje cikorije.


Ne znam jesi li jos na portalu, imam pitanje. Kako ti je beba podnjela pijenje divke? Meni majka i baka pilaju da divka nije dobra za dojenje jer ima cikorije nego da pijem kneipp (samo od jecma). Zanima me je li ima veze sto je cikirija tu jer pi tome sto sam citala moze bit samo dobro. Ima li itko jos iskustava s divkom i sl jer bi radije presla na to nego kavu zbog bebe i zbog mene. Okus mi je skoro isti tako da ne bi bilo velika promjena.

----------


## Beti3

> Ne znam jesi li jos na portalu, imam pitanje. Kako ti je beba podnjela pijenje divke? Meni majka i baka pilaju da divka nije dobra za dojenje jer ima cikorije nego da pijem kneipp (samo od jecma). Zanima me je li ima veze sto je cikirija tu jer pi tome sto sam citala moze bit samo dobro. Ima li itko jos iskustava s divkom i sl jer bi radije presla na to nego kavu zbog bebe i zbog mene. Okus mi je skoro isti tako da ne bi bilo velika promjena.


Evo, sve kavovine sadrže cikoriju http://www.akta.ba/bs/Vijest/pauza/k...210#ad-image-0

Pila sam Biancu i u trudnoćama i pri dojenju, šalicu dnevno. Nisam primijetila da ikome smeta.Ali možeš i šalicu-dvije kave, no pričekaj, ako želiš, da beba napuni 4-6 tjedana, tada će već biti veća.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Meni radi nespavanja isto treba više,pa sam od jedne kave dnevno uz doručak prešla na 2 i do 3 dnevno...kupila MMu tu Franckovu Bianku što je 100% cikorija pa i ja provala , ne vidim kako bi smetala cikorija, nego možda više činjenica da i nije nešto ako se ne zamuti sa mlijekom,a to je problematičnija stavka...ja inače u kafićima  pijem veliki macchiato,doma si mutim kavovinu sa 80% vode i samo malo mlijeka...a Bianca mi tako nije valjala...

----------


## Kaae

Nego, u cemu je problem s cikorijom i dojenjem? Ima nekakvih naznaka da moze izazvati mjesecnicu (dakle u slucaju dojenja mozda nesto raniji povratak ciklusa), sto nema veze s dojenom bebom. 

Moze se piti i kava uz dojenje. Bitno je ne pretjerivati i, naravno, prestati ili smanjiti ako djetetu ne odgovara. 

http://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastf...tyle/caffeine/

----------


## VeraM

Valjda je u tome kvaka sto moze potaknuti mjesecnicu. Onda ju definitivno necu pit, ovako je veca sansa da se to sto više oduzi. 
Dakle, kneipp si, divka no. Ja cu pokusat kavu izbacit skroz zbog zdravlja jer mi je ovo dobra zamjena. Osim u kaficu jelte.

----------


## Kaae

Cisto sumnjam da se salica cikorije broji u dovoljnu kolicinu za izazivanje mjesecnice.

----------


## VeraM

Aha, vjerojatno je to točno, ali i kneipp mi je dobar. Evo sam upravo na 2. šalici. Moram priznat da me i ne vuče pit kavu. U trudnoći sam zadnja 3 mjeseca pila po 1 dnevno u kafiću zbog stolice. Nakon heferola jedino bi me ona rjetka kava s aparata spašavala. Ali sad mi je gušt i ova bijela koju kuham. Mislim da za sad nema problema s malom u vezi proteina iz kravljeg mlijeka, nisam sigurna ima li grčeve jer nema klasične simptome, samo ju malo muči kad kaki i prducka.

----------


## Vlattka

Kad pisete "salica kave", sto vam to znaci? Odavno pijem kavu iz velike salice koja veze nema s onim malima iz kojih su nekad svi pili tursku. Znaci,ona salica za caj i ostale tople napitke. Pretpostavljam da u njoj ima 2 ili cak 3 salice o kojima se ovdje pise.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------

